# midwest show pics



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not take to many pics, we were to busy having fun. Of course my son happened to get in the way a lot







We had a lot of fun seeing everyone again, and he had soooo much fun with the dynamite car!!



/1stclass/tomh/Sept 2008 001.jpg

/1stclass/tomh/Sept 2008 002.jpg

/1stclass/tomh/Sept 2008 003.jpg

lunch!!
/1stclass/tomh/Sept 2008 004.jpg

/1stclass/tomh/Sept 2008 005.jpg 

We also went to Greg Vocks house about a half hour away, Cody had fun over there. Bought him his first engine, he was so excited he sat with it in his lap the whole way to Gregs house. He also won a box car thanks to Aristocraft for the door prize, he said" Dad, this is the best day ever"







What a great time, he said he never won anything, he could not wait to get home to show mom his new boxcar. 

tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Way ta go, Tom..... High 5"s to Cody for his "great day."









Great seeing you at Marty's..


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,

You and your son seem to have had a great time in Springfield. It was good for him to win the boxcar and I know he will never forget winning it. I am sure he will always have an interest in LS railroads: even if, as his life changes, he doesn't always have time for his own RR.


During WW2 I won six eggs in a raffle. Remember that food was very short in Britain and eggs were rationed - one or two per week per person - so my prize was valuable. I carried it home like gold. My Nanny (guardian) and I were very fortunate that week.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The last picturte of the layout on the floor is like the first G scale layout I saw. It was a layout like that which started me in this hobby .


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Thanks for sharing! Looks like Cody had a great time. I bet it really made his day when he won that car.


----------

